# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting



## ACARYOFYLLIS (Nov 29, 2010)

hi i have an Acer Aspire 5536 that is having trouble booting!
here are the specs
* AMD Athlon QL 65 2.1Ghz
* Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
* 320GB HARD DRIVE
* 4GB RAM
* ATI MOBILITY RADEON HD 3200 512MB

the problem with it is that it doesnt boot. it boots the acer bios screen and then it takes 20 mins to get to the *starting windows* screen. i cannot access my files on my computer. so if you know any solutions on how to fix it, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

Hello and welcome to TSF,

When did this issue start, and is your laptop under Warranty?

Press F8 immediately after the Acer splashscreen, it should give you the advanced boot options. Do you have a "Repair" option?

I would like you to run your manufacturers HDD diagnostic. You can download it from the link in my signature. If you don't know who makes your HDD, run Drive Fitness Tools from Hitachi. 

You will need to burn the .iso file to disc. In Win7 you can do this natively. If not you will need a program to burn the .iso file. My suggestion is ImgBurn.


----------



## ACARYOFYLLIS (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

hi thanks for your reply. i have selected windows start up repair diagnostic but it doesnt have the "f8" option so i cannot select that option. i think that it may be the cpu or the battery. the battery has been getting really hot after a few minutes. should i try to re install windows 7?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

How did you get into startup repair?

That is an option, I am trying to help revive your current installation.


----------



## ACARYOFYLLIS (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

It showed a black screen that says "'to repair windows start up problems" or to "start windows normally. I chose repair but it does nothing and if I select start windows normally it takes a few minutes to come to the starting windows screen and does absolutely nothing. Another problem is that the battery overheats.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

Try removing the battery and run on outlet power only. If your battery is getting hot, it may be being over-charged or is on it's way out.

You need to press F8 immediately after the BIOS splash screen. Start tapping it as soon as you see the Acer logo. You should have the option to boot to command prompt, when you do, type

```
chkdsk /r
```


----------



## ACARYOFYLLIS (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

I have tried to press f8 but it does nothing. It only has an f2 option to change settings or f12 for boot menu and that is boot from hdd, boot from cd.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

That is for the BIOS options. F8 is a Windows function. It is tough to do, because you need to hit it immediately after the BIOS screen (the screen with f2 & f12) but before the Windows load screen appears.

Trust me, the advanced boot options are there.


----------



## ACARYOFYLLIS (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

I have done those instructions and it does nothing still. As u says to press f8 after the bios it does nothing except doing a beep noise.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

Good morning,

If your computer is booting into Windows, you should have access to the advanced boot options menu.

Do you have a Windows 7 install disc?


----------



## ACARYOFYLLIS (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

No I don't have windows 7 on a disc But I have xp. Should I install xp instead?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

No. Your computer should have a restore partition, but I am not sure how to enter the D2D recovery menu. Try pressing ALT+f10 on the ACER screen.

Keep trying to get into the advanced boot menu by pressing f8.


----------



## ACARYOFYLLIS (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

Alt and f10 works but as soon it freezes


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*



gavinzach said:


> I would like you to run your manufacturers HDD diagnostic. You can download it from the link in my signature. If you don't know who makes your HDD, run Drive Fitness Tools from Hitachi.
> 
> You will need to burn the .iso file to disc. In Win7 you can do this natively. If not you will need a program to burn the .iso file. My suggestion is ImgBurn.


----------



## ACARYOFYLLIS (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Acer Aspire 5536 not Booting*

thanks anyway it was the hard drive, i replaced the hard drive with fresh install of windows 7 but bought a new laptop anyway. thankyou for all your help


----------

